# nginx and php-fpm not showing php errors

## dylan_stark

I can't make nginx and php-fpm to display or even log PHP errors!

I've been running in circles all morning and don't know where to look anymore.

in php.ini

display_errors = On           

log_errors = On

in php-fpm.conf

php_flag[display_errors] = on

;php_admin_value[error_log] = /var/log/fpm-php.www.log

php_admin_flag[log_errors] = on

;php_admin_value[memory_limit] = 32M

catch_workers_output = yes

error_log = /var/log/php-fpm.log

But logs are not showing anywhere!!

----------

## UberLord

Silly question, but how have you configured nginx to use php?

Here's my code block from nginx.conf

```

        location ~ \.php$ {

            include        fastcgi_params;

            keepalive_timeout 0;

            fastcgi_param  SCRIPT_FILENAME $document_root$fastcgi_script_name;

            fastcgi_pass   127.0.0.1:3052;

        }

```

And I run php in fastcgi mode on 127.0.0.1:3052

On Gentoo you may have to make a custom init.d script to do this.

----------

## dylan_stark

PHP is working fine.

Just can't see errors  :Sad: 

----------

## dylan_stark

Solved!

It was opcache "problem" in PHP!!

One general lesson learned. 

Start with basic configuration, make sure everything works and that add features one by one.

----------

